# How do I rehome my cats? (Manchester)



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## lizward

Hmmmmm, I haven't heard of this before. Best thing I can think of is to deflea your house and then make sure the cats' flea treatments are kept up to date at all times.

Liz


----------



## Snippet

It might be an idea to de flea your house and the cats, and keep them as indoor cats. There is much les risk of them getting fleas if they don't go outside. 

I've had fleea bites like that before, and really the only thing you can do is to avoid scratching them and put antiseptic cream on. I guess your daughter has been bitten and scratched all the skin off around it.


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## lizward

Well, the difficulty is obvious. There are vast numbers of cats being handed in to rescues, this has been far worse than usual for the past three years or so because 1. People are getting their houses repossessed and being forced into rented accommodation 2. People are taking cats into rented accommodation then finding their tenancy ends and the new landlord will not allow pets 3. People are breeding moggies either because they think they might make a bit of money on the litter or because they can't afford to have the cat spayed. Meanwhile, fewer people are adopting cats because they are tenants and cannot have a cat or because they have little money or because they are concerned about the future. So there is currently a vast oversupply of cats. 

Five year old cats are way down the bottom of the list as far as rehomability is concerned, unless they happen to be exceptionally pretty cats. What do you expect us to say to you? You can find the advertising sites and rescues just as well as we can. Be aware that rehoming your cats is likely to be very difficult. Rescues may well add your cats to their list but you will probably have a long wait before the cats can be taken.

A further option might be to build them an outdoor shelter and then simply stop having them in the house. That is not nice but your only other alternative might be PTS.

Liz


----------



## swatton42

You could try de-fleaing the house and keeping them as indoor cats. However if your house isn't that big then that wouldn't exactly be fair.

It does sound like a severe allergic reaction have the children got medication or epi-pens that sort of thing?

It sounds like you've already made your decision and if it's a case of the cats or your children's health then a guess i can understand why. It must be a horrible decision to have to make.

I would suggest phoning local rescues and seeing if they have any spaces. Please don't advertise on preloved etc and especially not as free to collector because there's no guarantee where they'll end up going.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

I completely understand your position. Have you got any family or friends who could have them? If not, maybe phone rescues (although they are unlikely to have spaces due to the huge overpopulation problem of cats).


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

slothsarelovely said:


> What do I expect you to say to me? nothing, just advise me on where to take them I'm not rehoing for ANY of the reasons you stated. I've had my cat for FIVE years, this is hardly an 'i got bored of them' situation.
> 
> My daughter has been given antibiotics and piriton. And the doctor advised me to re-home the cats too.
> 
> My mum has dogs (they are not dog appreciating cats) my sister has a baby on the way (my other sisters live with my mum and her dogs) theres no one to take them, if there were I wouldn't be going down this road.
> 
> I think you are being harsh here Liz, i appreciate alot of people 'dump' their animals but I suggest you take you anger out on the people that actually do that, not the people who love their animals but find themselves in a situation such as this.


I don't see a problem with advertising them online on places like Pets4Homes (Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK) as long as you ask for a small donation so they are not free and you check the home and family where they are going to.  Tell the complete truth in the advert so that new owners know what they are taking on and are unlikely to rehome them again (ie so they know they have to be outdoor cats).


----------



## thedogsmother

I would advertise them everywhere you can think of stating the reason for rehoming but I would also contact your local Cats protection and ask if theres a possibility of them doing a home check once youve been offered a home. There are a lot of people out there who want cats for the wrong reasons, baiting fighting dogs just being one of them . Meanwhile treat your cats with a really good flea treatment and make sure the house is sprayed with a spray from your vets, vacuum first to get the eggs out of the carpet, then respray in a few weeks to get any you might have missed. Can you provide them with a comfy, warm space in an outside building like a garage for now?


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## the melster

I would contact the local rescues about rehoming but tell them you are able to keep the cats with you until they are rehomed and be strict on the de-fleaing. Adverts at the local vets would help and perhaps they would take the cats in in the circumstances so people who call in can view them. My vets has done this in the past in extreme circumstances. Also ads in the local pet shops and online.

It is in my opinion not an option to keep the cats in the circumstances as you cannot risk the health of your children. I hope this has helped answer your question.


----------



## kelly-joy

try these rescues

PENNINE PEN ANIMAL RESCUE 
Registered Charity no: 1099274
Tel: 0161 621 0819
Web site: Home
Email: [email protected]

FURRY TAILS FELINE WELFARE 
Blackpool & the Fylde
Registered Charity no: 1118124
you have experience with cats and could spare some time to help, please telephone as below. 
Tel: 07905 074 353 
Fax: 01253 839 500
Email: [email protected]

THE HEATONS ANIMAL GROUP
Stockport
Registered Charity no. 1072091
Tel: 01619 750 784
Website: Thargsite_index

PREVENT UNWANTED PETS - LANCASHIRE WEST BRANCH
Wigan, and surrounding areas
Registered Charity no: 702569
Postal Address: PO Box 630, WN1 9HE 
Tel: 01942 878573 or 07772 722 709
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Prevent Unwanted Pets | PUP Information

BOLTON & BURY CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1139170 
Tel: 07929 640 517 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome - Bolton Cat Rescue

BLACKPOOL CATS IN CARE
Blackpool
Website: Home - Blackpool Cats in Care

FOUR PAWS PET RESCUE 
Tel: 01539 822599 and 01539 725839
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.fourpawscatrescue.org

HUMANE EDUCATION SOCIETY
Registered Charity no: 207513
Tel: 01625 520802
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome | Humane Education Society | The Animal Sanctuary Wilmslow

PET REHOME 
Registered Charity no: 1095060
Tel: 01942 260667 or 01204 304679 
Email: [email protected]
Web site: PET REHOME - WELCOME TO PET REHOME.ORG

PAWS 2 WALK
Covering Manchester and Cheshire
Tel: 07971 230754
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home

PREVENT UNWANTED PETS - FYLDE COAST BRANCH
Fylde Coast area
Registered Charity no: 702569
Tel: 01253 874560 or 07792672521
Email: [email protected]

NATIONAL ANIMAL SANCTUARIES SUPPORT LEAGUE
Registered Charity no: 102488.
Tel: 07792 672 521
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Nat'l Animal Sanct. Support League

OLDHAM CATS RESCUE
Manchester
Registered Charity no: 1058621
Rehoming Centre: Toynton Villa Cattery, Saxon Street, Middleton, Manchester, M24 2AD
Tel: 0161 653 6530
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: Home

SOCIETY FOR ABANDONED ANIMALS
Registered Charity No: 245426
Tel: 0161 973 5318
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to the Society for Abandoned Animals | Society for Abandoned Animals

RAINBOWBRIDGE SANCTUARY
Tel: 0843 289 1371
Email: [email protected]
Website: index

CLICK4CATS
Tel: 0161 773 2684
Website: www.click4cats.co.uk

RSPCA - TAMESIDE & GLOSSOP BRANCH
Registered Charity no. 232260
Covering: Tameside, Greater Manchester and Glossop, High Peak, Derbyshire.
Rehoming (cats): Tel: 0797 775 7273
Rehoming (dogs): Tel: 07050 264531 
Gereral Branch Tel: 07050 264531
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Tameside & Glossop Branch | Registered Animal Charity North West

RSPCA - BURY, OLDHAM & DISTRICT (ANIMAL CENTRE OLDHAM)
Registered Charity no: 226624 
Rehoming (Bury area) Tel: 0161 766 1414 or 0161 624 4725 
Rehoming (Oldham area) Tel: 0161 624 4725 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to the RSPCA Bury & Oldham website

LANCASHIRE CAT RESCUE
Preston
Tel: 01772 750263
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.lancatrescue.co.uk

CATS PAWS SANCTUARY
Blackpool 
Registererd charity no: 1028641
Sanctuary: (Rear) Pensilva, School Road, Marton Moss, Blackpool, Lancs FY4 5EN (open 2pm - 4pm daily) 
Tel: 01253 760007
Email: [email protected]

CAT RESCUE (BLACKPOOL, WYRE & FYLDE)
Registered Charity no: 1081433
Postal Address: P.O.Box 169, Lythan St Annes, Lancashire, FY8 4WE
Tel: 01253 720357
Email: [email protected]
Website: Cat Rescue Blackpool, Wyre & Fylde Home Page

ANIMALS IN NEED
Registered Charity No: 1004095
Tel: 0151 549 0959
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Home - Animals In Need Liverpool

WOODLANDS ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Holmeswood
Registered Charity no: 1108626
Tel: 01704 823293 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Woodlands Animal Sanctuary

BURNLEY STRAYS RESCUE
Covering Burnley and Oldham
28 Mill Hill Lane, Hapton, Lancs., BB11 5QU
Tel: 01282 775684
Fax: 01282 770222 
Email: [email protected]

KITTEN KARERS
Covering Wigan
Tel: 07834774949 
Email: [email protected]

BENTHAM & DISTRICT PET RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1071200
Tel: 01729 860 235
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Bentham and District Pet Rescue

MILLSTREAM ANIMAL SHELTER
Manchester
Shelter: Millstream Lane, Clayton Bridge, Manchester, Lancashire, M40 1QT
Tel: 0161 683 4194

EASTERLEIGH ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Blackpool
Registered Charity No: 1072897
Tel: 01253 789185
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Easterleigh Animal Sanctuary

BLEAKHOLT ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Bury, Lancs
Registered Charity no: 1110503
Sanctuary: Bury Old Road, Edenfield, Ramsbottom, Bury, Lancs., BL0 0RX
Tel: 08700 620530
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to Bleakholt

ANIMALS IN DISTRESS SANCTUARY
Manchester
Registered Charity No: 515886
Rehoming Centre Tel: 0906 680 1215
General enquiries: 0161 775 2221
Emergency line: 07850 605 283
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Animals in Distress Animal Sanctuary, the rescue charity that cares.

CATS IN CRISIS
Preston
Tel: 01772 498053
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats In Crisis

EAST LANCASHIRE ANIMAL WELFARE
Accrington, Lancashire
Tel: 01254 388133

ANIMAL CARE - LANCASTER
Lancaster
Registered Charity no: 508819
Tel: 01524 65495
Fax: 01524 841819
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome | ANIMAL CARE

DESTITUTE ANIMAL SHELTER
Bolton
Registered Charity no: 222935
Shelter Tel: 01204 526486
Shop Tel: 01204 465870
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: The Destitute Animal Shelter - Bolton

PENDLE CAT RESCUE
Barrowford, Burnley
Tel: 01282 601418

THE VETERINARY HEALTH CENTRE
Covering Blackburn and the surrounding areas. This caring, small animal veterinary practice, can rehome unwanted cats in special circumstances only. If you could offer a home to a cat in need, please contact them as below. 
Address: The Veterinary Health Centre, Daisy St, Blackburn, Lancs. BB1 5EW
Tel: 01254 53622
Fax: 01254 679233
Email: [email protected]
Website: Vet, Blackburn, Tel. 01254 53622

PIKEVIEW ANIMAL RESCUE
Oldham
Rescuing and rehoming animals in need ~ Registered Charity no. 1031515
66 Yorkshire Street, Oldham, Lancashire, OL1 1SR
Tel: 0161 626 2230
Email: [email protected]

WASP ANIMAL RESCUE
Blackpool
248 Church Street, Blackpool, Lancashire, FY1 3PX
Tel: 01253 622788

WYRE ANIMAL WELFARE
Fleeetwood
87 Poulton Road, Fleetwood, Lancashire, FY7 6TQ
Tel: 01253 872198

WYRE ANIMAL SANCTUARY FUND
Blackpool
c/o The Charity Shop, 5 Springfield Road, Blackpool, Lancashire, FY1 1QW
Tel: 01253 752917

ACTION FOR FERALS
Oldham
11 Troughgate, Hollins, Oldham
Tel: 0161 626 0642

FELINE RESCUE
Bolton
Tel: 01204 415320

HOME RESCUE
Oldham, Lancs.
Tel: 01706 842959

Most will not have spaces but if they offer to put you on their list then take them up on their offer as they will contact you as soon as they have space. If any can take them and you need help with transport then feel free to email us at [email protected]


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## slothsarelovely

thankyou melster.


----------



## Chewie39

slothsarelovely said:


> I think you are being harsh here Liz, i appreciate alot of people 'dump' their animals but I suggest you take you anger out on the people that actually do that, not the people who love their animals but find themselves in a situation such as this.


Not harsh - realistic. I don't see any "anger" in Liz's post, she's being realistic. Thousands of healthy cats and Kittens (yes, even cute, fluffy ones that people would usually want to adopt) are currently crammed into rescues and shelters. Many will end up being destroyed:

Healthy cats may be put down, RSPCA warns - Telegraph

Neutering Your Pet - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

Even many "no kill" rescues are being forced to rethink.

I don't think anyone doesn't appreciate your situation re your children. Unfortunatley many of us appreciate the reality for unwanted cats too. Getting rid of the fleas for good is a better idea. I use Advocate (from vets) and have never seen a flea or had a bite since starting it.


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## Chewie39

Disagreeing is absolutely your right, just pointing out what can and is happening to cats being "rehomed". Have you tried Advocate already then?


----------



## lizward

slothsarelovely said:


> I think you are being harsh here Liz, i appreciate alot of people 'dump' their animals but I suggest you take you anger out on the people that actually do that, not the people who love their animals but find themselves in a situation such as this.


Not intending to be harsh - read my post again. I did not suggest you were rehoming for any of the reasons I gave (which are also valid reasons, though some could have been avoided with forethought). If you look at the thread below this one, Kelly-Joy, who is very well known in rescue circles, spent all day trying to find a rescue place for one very friendly 10 week old kitten (ie. very rehomeable). That is the reality of the situation. Your cats have shelter and food. They are not going to jump straight to the top of any rescue's "must admit as top priority" list.

Now, Kelly-Joy has given you a list of rescues to try. If you can't get anywhere with those then you need to try further afield. And you need to tell those rescues very clearly that you are willing to bring the cats to them and to leave a donation sufficient to cover the expense of them looking after your cats for as long as it takes to find them homes. That is what I would be doing if I needed to rehome any of my cats through a rescue.

Alternatively you can advertise the cats on preloved and pets4homes and gumtree.

What else do you imagine we are going to be able to suggest? I am sorry you are in this situation but we can't solve it for you.

Liz


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## noushka05

advocate not only treats fleas it prevents them, so if you treat them with this regularly your flea problem will be resolved


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## Chewie39

Another thought - who has actually diagnosed this as a flea bite allergy? I work in the Emergency Department (including paediatrics) and have to say I've never seen anything exactly like that attributed to flea bite allergy in 20 plus years. I have emailed a link to your picture to a dermatologist friend of mine - whether they'd be willing to offer an opinion on a photo link, I don't know but, at the very least, I'd suggest a second medical opinion before considering rehoming much loved family pets. A&E doctors are "jack of all trades" and something like this really needs a specialist opinion of the type that you generally don't get on Boxing Day!


----------



## lizward

Chewie39 said:


> Another thought - who has actually diagnosed this as a flea bite allergy? I work in the Emergency Department (including paediatrics) and have to say I've never seen anything exactly like that attributed to flea bite allergy in 20 plus years. I have emailed a link to your picture to a dermatologist friend of mine - whether they'd be willing to offer an opinion on a photo link, I don't know but, at the very least, I'd suggest a second medical opinion before considering rehoming much loved family pets. A&E doctors are "jack of all trades" and something like this really needs a specialist opinion of the type that you generally don't get on Boxing Day!


I wondered about that too. I think there are many doctors out there who simply blame anything they can't explain on the family pets. I mean, that really does look so much like a burn, is there a reason why it cannot be a burn?

Liz


----------



## lizward

noushka05 said:


> advocate not only treats fleas it prevents them, so if you treat them with this regularly your flea problem will be resolved


I have just looked that up and, at the very least, it seems as if this would be well worth trying, while you are waiting for a rescue centre to find your cats a place. There is nothing to say you can't try to solve this both ways, is there?

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn

slothsarelovely said:


> Sorry If i ave the impression I wanted you to solve anything, i was simply asking how to go about rehoming a cat as ive never done it before. I thought that was what this forum was for? have a problem or animal related question and getting answers?
> 
> I will try the places listed.


I think people are trying to offer you the best advice they can to help with your situation, offering alternatives to the rehoming of a cat you have obviously cared for over the last five years.


----------



## Paddypaws

Another thought from here....._Even if the cats are rehomed_ you are still left with a flea problem. Something like 95% of a flea population is in the home itself rather than on the cats, and actually if the cats are no longer around then hatching fleas will not have their host of choice to latch on to, which will mean they make a bee-line for you or the kids!
I agree that Advocate is about the best treatment available so would get that and put it on the cats asap. I would also buy Indorex or RIP plus ( also treats for dust mites which can aggravate asthma ) and carefully spray the entire house. Personally I do this room by room as I cannot bear the smell and this would be a good idea so as not to aggravate asthma. Wear a mask if you want to avoid the fumes as you spray.
If you do decide to go ahead with re-homing then I would advertise EVERYWHERE, Gumtree, Preloved, local vets, pets4homes, church or social groups, school notice board, take an ad out in local paper etc Be prepared to screen potential homes your self and dont let the cats go to just anyone. Yes, one hears horror stories about animals rehomed privately sometimes, but I believe there are MANY more successful rehomes than terrible ones. ( 2 spoilt cats sharing my sofa came via Gumtree! ) 
Re-homing 2 cats together will be an additional challenge, but as they are proven with children this will count in their favour.


----------



## Waterlily

slothsarelovely said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I need to rehome my male 5 yr old nd female 2 year old cats.
> 
> My son who is 5 has a reaction to fleabites and we try to keep them flea free but they are very social cats (they dont really come home often) and hes had a few outbeaks recently. My son gets chickenpox like, blisters when bit. We have dealt with this for over a year, trying to keep the house flea free but yesterday we had to take my 3 year old daughter to HOSPITAL as we thought she had burnt her leg, turns out shes been bitten by a fle for the first time and has reacted violently to it and has a huge burn like blister that needs twice a day dressings
> 
> we can' keep the cats with the risk this could re-occour.
> 
> i have no idea how to proceed, any advice?
> 
> thanks.


Do you give them advantage or frontline monthly ? How many fleas are on them ffs. Is it really that hard to keep them inside and use flea powder and flea treatments ? sounds odd to me but nvm


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## Waterlily

slothsarelovely said:


> Several GPs have diagnosed my sons bites, which are the same sort of thing buch much smaller (hers has gone big due to infection) and 2 doctors at the walk in centre saw her yesterday and agree'd infected flea bite.


Yea maybe but to have that many just smells like lack of hygeine and animal care. imo :cornut:


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## Waterlily

slothsarelovely said:


> - and not fair on them seeing as though they have both spent their whole lives running around outside!


yea they must be uncomfortable as hell riddled in fleas. But hey at least they have there freedom right.


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## Waterlily

slothsarelovely said:


> plus they aren't alowed upstairs so would it be fair to keep 2 cats trapped in the living room with 4 kids bothering them for the rest of their lives??


lol good luck, hopefully you dont get any more.


----------



## slothsarelovely

edited blank due to unhelpfulness and hurtfullness by some posters.


----------



## slothsarelovely

Waterlily said:


> lol good luck, hopefully you dont get any more.


Why on earth would I do that? :frown2:


----------



## Gernella

I'm a bit late on this thread. I'm surprised you have so much trouble with fleas. Once a year I spray the carpet edges and all likely places where the cats lay with Indorex. I've done this for about 7 or 8 years and we have never had fleas in fact I don't use anything else at all. We are down to one cat now, but he spends the majority of the day in the field behind us, frequented by rabbits, pheasants, foxes, hedgehogs and some moles yets we have still not had any infestation. 

I appreciate that you are worried about your children but are you sure it is fleas causing the problem.


----------



## Waterlily

slothsarelovely said:


> They would hate being inside, Im sorry but you don't my cats at all and they would not be happy being house cats, it would be awful for them.
> 
> They go out nd catch fleas ... it happens... but the effact it has is much worse than in normal circumstances.
> 
> Don't make me out to be some cat hating monster when I've made it clear they are loved and cared for cats.


Two kids with the same problem tells me you dont do jack **** for the fleas  If you do then its not enough, you didnt say you used the monthly treatment did you ?  Tossing flea powder or a collar on then putting them out side for there lives does no more then washing yourself with dirt.


----------



## Snippet

All the flea bites I've had look similar but on a smaller scale. She might of had an extreme reaction to the fleas this time or she might of got into something which irritated it or caused it to become infected. 

I think this is something that would been to be checked with a specialist. GPs, by their very nature, are jacks of all trades. They know a bit about a lot of different things. Your son and daugter would need to see someone who specilises in allergies o=in order to figure out if it is the fleas, or a reaction to something totally different e.g cleaning solutions.


----------



## Waterlily

Are you sure it isnt scabies lol


----------



## Guest

It would take more for me than just a doctor's *opinion* that this is caused by fleas. I want more concrete proof. Have you seen fleas on the cats? Have you seen fleas on the children?
It just seems odd that this should only show up now, after 5 years. And even stranger that more than one child is having such an extreme reaction. 
I'd be worried that even with the cats gone, the children's symptoms will persist.


----------



## Paganman

Waterlily said:


> Yea maybe but to have that many just smells like lack of hygeine and animal care. imo :cornut:


Why beat around the bush noodle 

Just say it how it is


----------



## Waterlily

Paganman said:


> Why beat around the bush noodle
> 
> Just say it how it is


pretty sure I did


----------



## Paganman

Waterlily said:


> pretty sure I did


And refreshing it is to :thumbup1:

Like clean cotton bedding after a hot bath to most 

or

like biting a lemon to some :cornut:


----------



## Waterlily

Paganman said:


> And refreshing it is to :thumbup1:
> 
> Like clean cotton bedding after a hot bath to most
> 
> or
> 
> like biting a lemon to some :cornut:


I never care about minority groups  and damn, a hot bath and clean cotton sheets, I'm coming over, that sounds bliss


----------



## Paganman

Waterlily said:


> I never care about minority groups  and damn, a hot bath and clean cotton sheets, *I'm coming over*, that sounds bliss


............ :shocked:


----------



## Waterlily

Paganman said:


> ............ :shocked:


 Its an O not a U in coming  ...but well do me right and we'll see :cornut:


----------



## shetlandlover

Your cats have flea's so you want rid of them? 

Its painful for your children, I get that but what about loving the animals you have homed. 

Pay out some money on decent flea treatment, advocate and advantage are both fantastic. Pay out some money on room sprays and do every room, even the ones the cat's dont go in. Get some flea bombs just to finish any off and buy a outdoor run for your cats, that way they can come in teh house at night while your children are sleeping and have a lovely run outside for their outdoor time.

I have 3 cats and 4 dogs, I have only ever had flea's once. My cat went to get spayed and came back with flea's. I used the products above and have not had any since (that was 4 years ago). 

My cats are indoor because their safety and comfort comes first. I have toys, trays and scratching posts all over the place because it keeps them busy. 
These are the things we do for the animals we love.


----------



## Paganman

Waterlily said:


> Its an O not a U in coming  ...but well do me right and we'll see :cornut:


Hey none of that on my clean cotton 

The kitchen worktop is for working meat


----------



## Cloudygirl

to be fair my mum is a mentalist clean freak seriously she's practically OCD you start reading a book and go to the loo come back and she's tidied it away. Drives me crackers. 

She hoovers at least twice a day and we went through a stage with a terrible flea problem. Replaced the main front room carpet, used flea spray all over the house, flead them with spot on on a regular basis but we were stuck with it for ages until the vet (bear in mind this was back 15 + years ago) suggested giving them pet garlic and the problem went away. I think nowadays they have realised that garlic is not good at all for cats so I'm obviously not advocating you give it them just saying I understand how you can get a flea infestation without being scummy. 

However, again I a sceptical about GPs. What proof have you that it's a flea bite. If you have a major infestation it's unusual to be bitten only once we used to be covered in them. I would consider getting it looked at in more detail before re-homing the cats.


----------



## lizward

slothsarelovely said:


> plus they aren't alowed upstairs so would it be fair to keep 2 cats trapped in the living room with 4 kids bothering them for the rest of their lives??
> 
> They do like to come in and sit by the fire but they dont stay long, they are 'have a bowl of food and off agan' kind of cats... not the sit on your knee kind.


Honestly, from what you are saying, I find it amazing that you have a flea problem at all. But it does seem that the cats would not lose a lot by simply being denied access to the house.

Liz


----------



## lizward

Cloudygirl said:


> However, again I a sceptical about GPs. What proof have you that it's a flea bite. If you have a major infestation it's unusual to be bitten only once we used to be covered in them. I would consider getting it looked at in more detail before re-homing the cats.


Oooh, you're making me itch!

I remember one year, it was a very hot summer, we had a major flea problem and I found the best flea catcher ever. Not those sticky trap things - tried that and only saucceeded in catching a kitten. No, the best thing of all was coffee. Put a mug of coffee down and out come the fleas and jump into the coffee. Seriously, every time. Just that year though. nothing like that since. Lovely, it was 

OP, you don't want to be in the position where you rehome the cats and still have the problem, that is the point. Hence worth the double check.

Liz


----------



## Cloudygirl

lizward said:


> Oooh, you're making me itch!
> 
> I remember one year, it was a very hot summer, we had a major flea problem and I found the best flea catcher ever. Not those sticky trap things - tried that and only saucceeded in catching a kitten. No, the best thing of all was coffee. Put a mug of coffee down and out come the fleas and jump into the coffee. Seriously, every time. Just that year though. nothing like that since. Lovely, it was
> 
> OP, you don't want to be in the position where you rehome the cats and still have the problem, that is the point. Hence worth the double check.
> 
> Liz


it's making me itch thinking about it. My mum is a flea bite magnet and she'd be covered in them. I remember it was horrible.

Mum bless her is susceptible to allergies. I remember once she touched some plant in the garden and ended up with a blister the entire length of her thumb and one the size of a 50p under her chin where she had wiped herself. It took ages to go.


----------



## retepwaker

Just one thing comes to mind du you no for certain that its fleas from your cats


----------



## Paganman

retepwaker said:


> Just one thing comes to mind du you no for certain that its fleas from your cats


Yeah!

It could be the gnomes in the garden


----------



## slothsarelovely

I'm actually disgusted by some comments on here.

Suggesting I don't clean my children??

You know fine well you are not helping in anyway by making such stupid and hurtful comments!

im new here so I am going to assume you are one of those awful internet trolls who have too much time on their hands and so try to upset people.

I've seen my vet over this several times nd there are so, so many manky, abandoned cats in our area that are covered in fleas that its impossible for us to keep them away from our cats.

To be honest you peple should SEE that I'm obviously not a bad person, i took the time to come hera nd ask for hel findng a place to take them, explaining my sistuation and the fact I would happily pay and donate to a shelter to house my cats until omes are found .... if i was the type of person you are making out i would've drove 15 miles away and dumped the cats!! but i care about them, but i care about the kids more and the cats are going.

I'm amazed that pepe on here could be so awful to someone whos has had 6 health care professionals tell me this is due to fleas and then make out i dont wash my kids or they have scabies?!?!

you should be ashamed.

you are not funny.

its quite pathetic

and you give the board a bad name.


----------



## Paganman

slothsarelovely said:


> I'm actually disgusted by some comments on here.
> 
> Suggesting I don't clean my children??
> 
> You know fine well you are not helping in anyway by making such stupid and hurtful comments!
> 
> im new here so I am going to assume you are one of those awful internet trolls who have too much time on their hands and so try to upset people.
> 
> I've seen my vet over this several times nd there are so, so many manky, abandoned cats in our area that are covered in fleas that its impossible for us to keep them away from our cats.
> 
> To be honest you peple should SEE that I'm obviously not a bad person, i took the time to come hera nd ask for hel findng a place to take them, explaining my sistuation and the fact I would happily pay and donate to a shelter to house my cats until omes are found .... if i was the type of person you are making out i would've drove 15 miles away and dumped the cats!! but i care about them, but i care about the kids more and the cats are going.
> 
> I'm amazed that pepe on here could be so awful to someone whos has had 6 health care professionals tell me this is due to fleas and then make out i dont wash my kids or they have scabies?!?!
> 
> you should be ashamed.
> 
> you are not funny.
> 
> its quite pathetic
> 
> and you give the board a bad name.


Awwww thats just WL after shes been on the cider through a straw!

You have had lots of really good sound advice here.


----------



## Guest

But again, have you seen fleas on YOUR cats. On YOUR children? 
I'm in the US, don't even know if you have this there, but poison ivy, poison oak and poison sumac all cause a rash that looks very much like the picture you posted. There are other allergic reactions that will cause that type of weepy sore. It could even be a virus, cold sore, etc. I think for my children's heath, I would want to know without a doubt that the flea bites were what caused the sores. 
It simply doesn't make sense to me that these symptoms should show up now, when you have had cats without issues for 5 years. 
Again, I would hate for you to get rid of the cats only to have the symptoms persist.


----------



## slothsarelovely

i appreciate the sensible, helpful replies VERY much and am looking into confirming this is flea related x


----------



## Chewie39

You can't edit our posts or where we have quoted you.

I'd still suggest being 100% sure of what you are dealing with before condemning your much loved cats to goodness knows what. My dermatologist friend says he would need to see your child for an accuarate diagnosis but isn't convinced that photo is of a flea bite allergy. They are usually red and raised, not often blistered, though they apparently can be.

I think I'm wasting my time typing this as you appear to have made up your mind. This has been said before on this forum but perhaps next time you are looking for "advice" you might be more likely to hear what you want to hear somewhere like mumsnet.com 

You have actually been given some good advice, sorry it isn't what you wanted to hear.

Edit, we cross posted, hope you can solve this - good luck. Could you ask your GP for a dermatology referral?


----------



## Izzie

slothsarelovely - the people on this board are very passionate about the welfare of cats. There are so many people (I'm not saying you) that will rehome cats at the drop of a hat and people want to make sure you have considered all the options before doing so. Finding a home for two adult cats will be incredibly difficult. The rescues are full to bursting at the moment. It's obvious you care about your cats, so it may well be easier to deal with the flea problem, as difficult as that might seem to you, than to find them another loving forever home. Even if you do find a rescue place, it's possible that the cats will be there for many years to come. I'm sure that's not something you would want if you can do anything to prevent it.


----------



## slothsarelovely

my daughter sees a dermatologist for different reasons, she isn't there for a while now which is a shame as i could've asked.


----------



## Snippet

slothsarelovely said:


> my daughter sees a dermatologist for different reasons, she isn't there for a while now which is a shame as i could've asked.


May I ask what for? Anything that could cause rashes?


----------



## slothsarelovely

no snippet, nothing allergy related, its for a birthmark x


----------



## oggers86

I lived in a house once where the cats had a severe flea infestation. They werent my cats but I spent a ton of money on collars, flea power, spray and flea bombs. Nothing worked. It was so bad everytime I sat down I had fleas jumping all over me...

In the end my housemate who owned the cat had to call an exterminator to et rid of the fleas. I happened to be moving out around the same time so I dont know how it turned out but she still kept her cats..granted there were no kids but still..

My original cat has had fleas but prevention helped much better, I am sure she got dosed in powder but on the whole my mum managed to keep the cat free of fleas. This is the same for the other cat who turned up as a stray and is still mostly outdoorsy. Again no reactions from family members (other than bites) so I cant comment on that. 

I now have another 2 cats and if I had to I would keep them inside permanantly if it meant preventing fleas and keeping them. I cant imagine its easy to adjust but its certainly doable. 

At the end of the day if your childs health is at risk I cant blame you for wanting to rehome your cats but I do think its a good idea to get all the information and checks available so you know for definate its the cats. However I would definately suggest going all out to get rid of your current fleas and eggs and keeping on top of the potential flea situation from there on. Give it maybe 6 months and see what happens.


----------



## newfiesmum

Paddypaws said:


> Another thought from here....._Even if the cats are rehomed_ you are still left with a flea problem. Something like 95% of a flea population is in the home itself rather than on the cats, and actually if the cats are no longer around then hatching fleas will not have their host of choice to latch on to, which will mean they make a bee-line for you or the kids!
> I agree that Advocate is about the best treatment available so would get that and put it on the cats asap. I would also buy Indorex or RIP plus ( also treats for dust mites which can aggravate asthma ) and carefully spray the entire house. Personally I do this room by room as I cannot bear the smell and this would be a good idea so as not to aggravate asthma. Wear a mask if you want to avoid the fumes as you spray.
> If you do decide to go ahead with re-homing then I would advertise EVERYWHERE, Gumtree, Preloved, local vets, pets4homes, church or social groups, school notice board, take an ad out in local paper etc Be prepared to screen potential homes your self and dont let the cats go to just anyone. Yes, one hears horror stories about animals rehomed privately sometimes, but I believe there are MANY more successful rehomes than terrible ones. ( 2 spoilt cats sharing my sofa came via Gumtree! )
> Re-homing 2 cats together will be an additional challenge, but as they are proven with children this will count in their favour.


Some years ago a friend asked me to care for her cat whilst they were away on holiday. She had left the cat in the vets to be spayed and I was to collect her and bring her home. When I went to collect, the vet told me she was smothered in fleas. When we arrived at her house, as the cat had been missing for two days and no warm body to jump on, they immediately jumped all over a baby we were looking after for the day!

So, someone else's baby had to be taken home and bathed, all his clothing shoved quickly into a dustbin bag and straight in the washing machine, then I had to go buy loads of flea stuff and completely do the house. The cat had to be done again, of course.

If there is no animal about, they will get into carpets and anywhere else that they can flourish, so getting rid of the cats will not solve the problem.

When my friend returned and I told her she owed me so much for the flea stuff, she had the nerve to be insulted and tell me her cat does not get fleas!

Does anyone remember the superflea outbreak of some 30 years ago? They came in on animals and people were having to get exterminators in to get rid of the wretched things.

I am itching now!


----------

